# Draining the Washer Fluid Reservoir



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think siphoning is your only option. I'm not sure if DexCool can safely be run through the washer system but if it can be run your washers and then rinse the car off.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> I think siphoning is your only option. I'm not sure if DexCool can safely be run through the washer system but if it can be run your washers and then rinse the car off.


Please do not drain it on to the ground/a storm drain. It kills pets and other animals if they drink water with it in there.

The windshield washer hose runs up the drivers side of the hood near the hinge. Lift the wipers off the windshield and just disconnect the line into a bucket or siphon the fluid out. Or both?


----------



## iamthedruman (Nov 11, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Please do not drain it on to the ground/a storm drain. It kills pets and other animals if they drink water with it in there.
> 
> The windshield washer hose runs up the drivers side of the hood near the hinge. Lift the wipers off the windshield and just disconnect the line into a bucket or siphon the fluid out. Or both?


Fortunately it was just a small amount of coolant before I realized what it was. I realize I am fully responsible for this boo-boo however it's kind of silly that one of our Washer Fluid manufacturers up here makes it the same colour as engine coolant!

I siphoned and tossed it in with the used coolant. Lesson learned!

Oh, and there is no drain plug in the coolant reservoir (found a parts fiche diagram) however regular garden hose will fit to the bottom of the reservoir.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We are supposed to take care of these routine Maintenance tasks before it gets cold Dawg ..

Yer brain works better in warmer air .. dang sure is cold out here today !


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Not really a major job to remove it, helps to have a wedge tool for those push in pop rivets. Under the hood you pull the tube straight up. Under the left front wheel well, have to pull the tire and wheel well cover. Then you can see the windshield wiper container. Pull the electrical connector, then the push pin rivets, then its in your hand. Can wash it out with soap and water. 

One of the reasons I read in a professional automotive magazine is the reason why they got rid of the AT dipstick is because people were pouring windshield wiper fluid in there. Still can do it, but have to put the vehicle up and on a hoist and remove the upper and lower plugs to drain it. Install the lower plug then fill it with the wiper fluid.

Course it doesn't have to be wiper fluid, can be any liquid or even sand. But if you wanted to go along for reasons of removing the AT dipstick, should have poured AT fluid in your windshield wiper container.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NickD said:


> Not really a major job to remove it, helps to have a wedge tool for those push in pop rivets. Under the hood you pull the tube straight up. Under the left front wheel well, have to pull the tire and wheel well cover. Then you can see the windshield wiper container. Pull the electrical connector, then the push pin rivets, then its in your hand. Can wash it out with soap and water.
> 
> One of the reasons I read in a professional automotive magazine is the reason why they got rid of the AT dipstick is because people were pouring windshield wiper fluid in there. Still can do it, but have to put the vehicle up and on a hoist and remove the upper and lower plugs to drain it. Install the lower plug then fill it with the wiper fluid.
> 
> Course it doesn't have to be wiper fluid, can be any liquid or even sand. But if you wanted to go along for reasons of removing the AT dipstick, should have poured AT fluid in your windshield wiper container.


If that's the reason, we are going to lose the oil filler cap soon as well.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> If that's the reason, we are going to lose the oil filler cap soon as well.



That were no accident .. she did that on purpose !


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Makes some sense if the engine is overheating to put water in the oil filler hole, and she wanted to do a good job at it, a;so topped it off.

But this video doesn't have an ending, hate this. Did they get this engine running again?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NickD said:


> Makes some sense if the engine is overheating to put water in the oil filler hole, and she wanted to do a good job at it, a;so topped it off.
> 
> But this video doesn't have an ending, hate this. Did they get this engine running again?


Seen a few videos like this, none have a resolution unless you count C4C vehicle destruction?


----------



## iamthedruman (Nov 11, 2014)

Ugh... Glad all I managed to do was pour a few mils of coolant into the reservoir... :sad010:


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

You can unhook the windshield washer hose next to the drivers hood hinge, can use the washer pump to empty fairly quickly. Think it only allows 15 second use at a time though.


----------

